# help with daewoo tv



## apemax (Sep 28, 2008)

could you please tell me the factory setting for your TV because i accidentally got in to the service menu using my video remote and changed some numbers and can't remember what they were.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Who or what thread is this addressed to ?


----------



## apemax (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone who knows.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'd have to state what model and version it is .. plus your country and any other information that might be relevant .. 

Not all TV's are the same and the eeprom contents differ from country to country, and from one model of a TV Brand to another of the same brand 

It's like asking someone to send you a picture of their dog because yours got lost and you want to see if anyone might have seen it !!


----------



## apemax (Sep 28, 2008)

it is a daewoo DWF-28 CRT flat widescreen tv and its from England.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've had a good look around the sites I know but came up with nothing 


Is there anything else that might help us like a chassis number or something .. perhaps an equivalent model number ??
I note that you have been looking all over the net for this information for a few weeks now so you know just how difficult this is going to be .. 

I will contact some colleagues and see if we can come up with something ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I suggest that you contact the store where you got it from and seek their advice. In the uk that model was sold by Curry, Dixon, et al


----------



## apemax (Sep 28, 2008)

how do i find the chassis number.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you're lucky it might be on the label on the back otherwise possibly on the chassis itself or a label inside the TV .. depends upon the manufacturer 

Also check all the documentation that you got when you received the TV (Which you kept didn't you!), sometimes they may have placed a Circuit Diagram inside the box or a handbook of some sorts where the TV information will be written.


----------



## apemax (Sep 28, 2008)

the chassis number is PT44C0V 0391


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Still no luck I am afraid .. suggest you get in contact with Daewoo or one of their agents


----------

